# Crypt suggestions for 10g



## firefiend (Aug 17, 2009)

My ten gallon below is going to be re-scaped in the next couple weeks and I will be adding some more plants, including some crypts.

The bacopa on the right is going to be removed and placed, more thinly, in the left back corner. THe DW and anubias are going to be shifted right and rotated a bit more to make it more rule of thirds pleasing.

Doing this opens up the left side of the tank greatly. The E. Najas in the tank was killed off by a H2O2 dosing misadventure (lessen learned). I'm going to using some pygmy chains as the foreground plant.

What I'm looking for are 1 or 2 crypts that would fit nicely with maybe some river rock mixed amongst them to kind of make a border between them and the pygmy chains.

So, what suggestions do you crypt-keepers (sounds spooky) have?


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

parva would be nice, but more like a foreground rather than midground.
wendtii will get kinf of large IME, around 8-9 inches or more. 
idee would be a nice one to put in the middle/front area. but is expensive.
hope that helps =D


----------



## chad320 (Mar 30, 2010)

Keei, Ideii, or Nurii are all nice ones with a big price tag. If this is your first experience with crypts I would put a wendtii variety in there to give you some experience.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

A wendtii variety could eventually make a thick, full stand for you. I have wendtii's in my 50's which, in time, reach the top of the tank. Another consideration, C. willisi-lucens, grass like, would probably reach 3/4 - 2/3 of top.


----------



## firefiend (Aug 17, 2009)

Which crypts would have an ideal footprint for the space I have? 

Only 3 responses? Crypts have their own sub-forum; there has to be more people who can provide input... puh-leeeeaaassee


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

There aren't alot of crypts that stay small for a 10g. if you are thinking foreground. There are tons for midground. Check out the crypts in the plantfinder. I like Crypt nurii. It has great veining and doesn't get too large. The C. wendtii is really pretty but more for your background.


----------



## firefiend (Aug 17, 2009)

Tex Gal said:


> There aren't alot of crypts that stay small for a 10g. if you are thinking foreground. There are tons for midground. Check out the crypts in the plantfinder. I like Crypt nurii. It has great veining and doesn't get too large. The C. wendtii is really pretty but more for your background.


Thanks for the comments, tex gal, and everyone.

I'm not looking for the foreground, I'm going to use pygmy chains for that... essentially I'm looking for 1 or two plants for the mid-ground on left side of the tank.

The plant finder is great for everything except the footprint size, haha. I'm hoping that someone with experience in crypts can tell me which ones won't get too large horizontally for the space.

does that make sense?


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

nuriii, great plant! really pretty!! hardy, and not too big, will do great with your tank


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

Petchii are nice and are decent for 10's.
Would be a good start for you too.

Nuri are expensive. You can get 10x the amount of Petchii or Wendtii for the price.


----------

